# Royal Blue Bridesmaid Dresses - Help!!



## leash27

Hoping someone can point me in the right direction here :flower:

I chose my colour scheme for our wedding a while ago, its royal blue - sort of like the colour of an Everton or Chelsea home shirt. I have already ordered invitations and centre pieces etc with this colour scheme and am now looking for bridesmaid dressed and have hit a brick wall!!!! I cant find any ANYWHERE :cry: It doesn't seem to be a popular colour for weddings but I like it because its quite bold and fresh and looks really bright next to white. Anyhow, the only option I have at the moment is to have them made - has anyone else had to do that? I have browsed online for dressmakers and came across a few on eBay but they seem really cheap and I am wondering if there is a catch??

If anyone can help I would really appreciate it!!

x


----------



## NuKe

quite a few ppl have got ebay china dresses with success! I got Poppy's flowergirl outfit from hong kong for 8 quid and its amazing!!!


----------



## booflebump

I know bridesmaid dress designers Kelsey Rose, Dessy and Ebony Rose all have royal blue dresses xxx


----------



## MrsMac5

My bridesmaids dresses are similar to royal blue but are actually called cobalt blue. They are by Alfred angelo (could only find a link to the maternity version)

https://www.google.co.uk/m/search?s...lient=safari&q=alfred angelo 7016 cobalt#i=92

This was the other style we almost went for:

https://www.dessy.com/dresses/bridesmaid/6611/


----------



## Tiff

Lightinthebox.com has Royal Blue! But yeah, you run the risk of it not looking right. But I think some ladies on here have gone with them and really liked their products. 

Sample

You can get almost any style dress in the colour. The wedding I'm in next month have Silver and Royal Blue as the colours and it was kind of the same idea for my friend, she had a hard time finding the right shade of blue.


----------



## kasey c

My colour theme for my wedding was also royal blue, my bridesmaid wore an alfred angelo two-piece in cobalt blue (which is basically royal blue) they have loads of different styles and do flower girl dresses too. Check out www.alfredangelo.com


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

not too sure if its the right shade your looking for, how about these ???

https://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wc...008010312947_-1?breadcrumb=Home~Women~Dresses

xx


----------



## leash27

Mrs Liamxxs said:


> not too sure if its the right shade your looking for, how about these ???
> 
> https://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wc...008010312947_-1?breadcrumb=Home~Women~Dresses
> 
> xx

I saw these in Debenhams funnily enough when I went shopping and they were the ONLY dresses I found in royal blue. They look nice but the material is like that stretchy satin stuff that can be a little bit clingy around the stomach, I don't want any of the girls to feel uncomfortable so I was looking for something a bit more flattering! I was a MOH last year and the dress I wore was exactly like this and you could see the shape of my belly button through the dress :nope: Granted I was pregnant at the time though lol!

x


----------



## leash27

Tiff said:


> Lightinthebox.com has Royal Blue! But yeah, you run the risk of it not looking right. But I think some ladies on here have gone with them and really liked their products.
> 
> Sample
> 
> You can get almost any style dress in the colour. The wedding I'm in next month have Silver and Royal Blue as the colours and it was kind of the same idea for my friend, she had a hard time finding the right shade of blue.

Wow there are some beautiful dresses on there, I am loving this one:

https://www.lightinthebox.com/2011-...hiffon-Bridesmaid-Dress-FSL0855-_p118931.html

I have got 4 bridesmaids so I am wondering if it would be best to just order one first and see if I like it?? Or will I end up spending more on shipping that way?? Hmmmmm, I am off to investigate!!

x


----------



## leash27

kasey c said:


> My colour theme for my wedding was also royal blue, my bridesmaid wore an alfred angelo two-piece in cobalt blue (which is basically royal blue) they have loads of different styles and do flower girl dresses too. Check out www.alfredangelo.com

Did you buy them online or go to a store? I have just had a little look and seen a couple I like :happydance:

x


----------



## Shabutie

Not sure of your budget, but here are what I have found:

https://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/Ano...n+diamante/146123376,default,pd.html?cgid=301

https://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/Coast+Clarissa+Dress/150296131,default,pd.html?cgid=301

https://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/Coast+Boadiccea+maxi+dress/151147238,default,pd.html?cgid=301

https://www.kandco.com/jasmine-guin...1661-6820&prdToken=/p/prod7530533-sku12025341

https://www.alfredangelobridal.co.u...tegoryid=3802fa9c-39d0-4b7f-b1c6-9bd0411741f2

HTH

:flower:


----------



## leash27

Wow the third one is like exactly what I had in mind!! The only problem is, they only have size 10 and soze 12 left which is great for 3 of my bridesmaid but one of them is more a 14/16! Wonder if I can find a bigger one elsewhere???

I LOVE them so much though!! 

Mucho thanks x x x x


----------



## Shabutie

leash27 said:


> Wow the third one is like exactly what I had in mind!! The only problem is, they only have size 10 and soze 12 left which is great for 3 of my bridesmaid but one of them is more a 14/16! Wonder if I can find a bigger one elsewhere???
> 
> I LOVE them so much though!!
> 
> Mucho thanks x x x x

Ahh, so far I have only found it again in white :dohh:

I'll keep searching for you.

:flower:

ETA: Just noticed the last link didnt work like I wanted it to. If you click on it, then click on refine my dress selection, and click on Colbolt, then they will all appear in the colour your after.


----------



## leash27

Yeah I just found them in white too!! Thanks so much for your help!!

I am wondering if I could get a pic of it and maybe get it made!

x


----------



## Shabutie

leash27 said:


> Yeah I just found them in white too!! Thanks so much for your help!!
> 
> I am wondering if I could get a pic of it and maybe get it made!
> 
> x

I cant find it anywhere!! So annoying, not even on ebay. :growlmad:

Probably could, it would be the detailing on the top that would take the time, and maybe boost the cost of it.

Maybe find a cheaper dress already made, and get someone to add on the embelishment on the top. Could work that way too.


:flower:

xXx


----------



## leash27

Yeah thats a good idea!

My friend who is the bigger size insists that she will have lost weight by then but its a bit risky in case she doesnt! Its always easier to take a dress in than it is to take it our isnt it!

x


----------



## snuggles21

how about this from monsoon?
https://www.monsoon.co.uk/all-dresses/dominica-dress/invt/85335561/#


----------



## leash27

Oooh thats lovely too and very similar to the one from Coast! Its a little bit over budget though......hmmmm!

I think a shopping trip may be in order before I can convince OH to splash the cash! God love him, his suit is probably the cheapest thing we out of everything lol!

x


----------



## snuggles21

yeh it is abit pricey for people who aren't gona be the 'main attraction' lol think we'll be the same with suits - been looking at asda, matalan and good old primark for OH's suit :haha:


----------



## Shabutie

Oh I like that dress from Monsoon the colour is stunning.

Think our men's suits will be from Asda or Matalan.

:flower:


----------



## leash27

These poor OH's, they are so easily pleased aren't they lol! 

We have been looking at suit hire from Moss Bros and they do an offer where if you hire 4 suits or more, you get one FREE!!!!!

x


----------



## Shabutie

leash27 said:


> These poor OH's, they are so easily pleased aren't they lol!
> 
> We have been looking at suit hire from Moss Bros and they do an offer where if you hire 4 suits or more, you get one FREE!!!!!
> 
> x

We were going to do that, but figured it would be best to get the men their suits, that way they can re-use them for whatever (other weddings/christenings) so like I said we will probably get ours from Asda/Matalan, but we are going to hire the waistcoat/tie/shirt from Moss Bros at £40 each.

:flower:


----------



## Mynx

We got OH's black tuxedo from Asda ... proper bargain too! £50 for the jacket, trousers and was delivered too :thumbup: 
I then got him a wing collar shirt, and an ivory waistcoat which came with a cravat for around £30 from Ebay... his whole wedding getup has cost around £80 :thumbup: 

Cant help you with the dress tho I'm afraid.. I did a search in Ebay for a cobalt blue dress but it didnt come up with anything that was even close to what you wanted!


----------



## Shabutie

I may have solved your problems...:haha:... I hope, how about this one. Very similar to the one we tried looking for, and perfect budget.

https://www.janenorman.co.uk/fcp/pr.../New-In/one-shoulder-corsage-maxi-dress/11692

Any good?

xXx


----------



## kasey c

leash27 said:


> kasey c said:
> 
> 
> My colour theme for my wedding was also royal blue, my bridesmaid wore an alfred angelo two-piece in cobalt blue (which is basically royal blue) they have loads of different styles and do flower girl dresses too. Check out www.alfredangelo.com
> 
> Did you buy them online or go to a store? I have just had a little look and seen a couple I like :happydance:
> 
> xClick to expand...

We bought them from the same shop I bought my wedding dress- my dress was also alfred angelo and had the royal blue trim at the top of the dress and running through the train too :) there are quite few alfred angelo stockists in the UK so you should find a stockist near you.


----------



## EmmyReece

There's this site hun, I've given you the link to their colour chart as they do royal blue dress :thumbup:

https://www.dressonlineuk.com/dressukcolor.html


----------



## leash27

Hey girls!

I went into Monsoon yesterday and tried the Cobalt Blue maxi dress on! It is FAB! So pretty and the detail on the shoulder really sets it off! I am thinking silver shoes now to match although the price of the dresses means my lovely bridesmaids may have to go barefoot lol!!

Thank you so much for all your help, I really appreciate it! Now I just need to convinve OH that it is money well spent......

x


----------



## Timid

Shoes - ballet flats in white or silver from new look for £7.99 :)

Tx


----------

